

Google Voice invites for students - abraham
http://www.google.com/googlevoice/students.html

======
jackowayed
This seems primarily like a marketing ploy. I signed up with my gmail account
a few months ago and got my invite very soon (within 48 hours if not 24).
Unless things have gotten worse, it seems more like an excuse to try to get
students to sign up than Google giving students that much benefit.

Edit: Apparently the situation has gotten significantly worse since I signed
up, which is not that long ago.

~~~
th
I think half of the reason Google uses invite-only beta services so much is to
make people want the service more. People desire things more when they are
scarce: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scarcity_value>

~~~
joezydeco
You realize each new account takes up a US-based telephone number, right?
There's no number porting yet.

This time around, Google can't just open up 10 million new accounts. I mean,
they _could_ , but it would cause chaos.

------
dc2k08
*american students

------
sroerick
As a student, google voice saved my ass on more than one occasion.

I landed in the hospital for 4 days, with no cell phone reception. If I hadn't
been able to send texts over wifi with voice, I don't know what I would have
done.

I had my dorm phone working with it too, it really was a lifesaver when I
didn't have a cellular.

~~~
travisjeffery
That's when you go: "Nurse, I need to make a phone call, please."

------
vitobcn
I have a couple of invites left, if anybody is interested.

edit: 1 left.

~~~
Emore
Would love one. Email's also in my profile.

~~~
vitobcn
I just sent it, so I have no more invites left. (it seems I cannot edit my
previous comment anymore)

~~~
Emore
Thanks a lot!

------
charlesdm
They are only sending out invites to american residents then?

I signed up a couple of months ago from outside the US and still didn't
receive an invite. Time to try using a proxy!

------
DannoHung
When the heck is Google voice going to support number portability?

~~~
kgrin
When the heck are telcos going to support number portability to services like
Google Voice?

~~~
chronomex
They do. Google isn't currently accepting port-ins.

------
RK
I just had a grad student begging me for my last GV invite last week. Now I
can hang on to it for a more strategic situation :)

------
swolchok
My university hands out unlimited .edu addresses to students that can be
configured to forward to any email address...

------
devinj
"for students who have a .edu email address", no?

My university doesn't hand those out. :(

------
yardie
I wasn't aware they were this hard to get. I've got 3 left for anyone that
wants.

~~~
ismarc
I could use one, been waiting for a few months now. I guess I'm in the magic
"nah, not you" bucket right now. If you haven't burned your last 3, I'd love
one to ismarc31.

~~~
yardie
I sent one to your gmail account (I assumed is your gmail account). I hope I
got it right and didn't fire an invitation into the ether.

~~~
ismarc
Indeed it was the correct one. I've got it set up and everything now, thank
you VERY much.

------
smokey_the_bear
You can also buy invites on ebay. Last summer they were going 10 for 2.50.

------
Titanous
I've currently got 3 invites, if anyone is interested.

